# spaghettis naturels



## simenon

Bonjour à tout le monde.
Qu'est-ce qu'on entent en parlant de "spaghettis naturels"? S'agit-il de spaghettis "frais"? 
Voilà le morceau en question:
"j’attrapai le paquet de spaghettis naturels sur l’étagère, sous la mention « pâtes fraîches »."
Dans le réseau je ne trouve pas d'explication. Dans les images je vois des spaghettis à section carrée qui ressemblent à ce que à Naples on appelle "scialatielli" (des spaghettis frais à section carrée).


----------



## iuytr

Ce n'est pas usuel et cela ne m'évoque rien. Peut être une façon de parler de spaghettis bio ?


----------



## JClaudeK

iuytr said:


> Ce n'est pas usuel et cela ne m'évoque rien.





iuytr said:


> Peut être une façon de parler de spaghetti bio ?


J'avais pensé à des _spaghettis sans œufs_. 

*Cf.:*


> La marque au damier se lance sur le marché des pâtes de qualité supérieure. Des pâtes supérieures peut-être. Mais sans œufs.


----------



## simenon

Mais les spaghettis sont normalement "sans oeufs"! Quand il y a les oeufs on dit "pâtes aux œufs" justement parce que normalment elles sons sans oeufs.
Peut-être "bio" comme Iuytre dit.


----------



## Locape

'Sur l'étagère' donne l'impression qu'on le prend dans un rayon d'épicerie, alors que les pâtes fraîches se trouvent au rayon frais, réfrigéré.
Je n'ai jamais rencontré ce terme de 'spaghettis naturels', ça pourrait faire penser à 'au naturel/nature', mais c'est une appellation étrange.
Qui utilise ce terme et dans quel pays ?
(J'éviterais de discuter des pâtes avec ou sans œufs avec un(e) italien(ne) )


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

En matière de spaghetti, je me garderai bien de donner des leçons à un italien...


----------



## JClaudeK

simenon said:


> Mais les spaghettis sont normalement "sans oeufs"!


En Italie, bien sûr.    Mais en France, ce n'est pas (forcément) le cas.

Tout italophile et amateur de cuisine italienne que je sois, en France je ne cuisine que des spaghettis aux œufs (je connais une très bonne marque de pâtes alsaciennes !)  - dois-je en avoir honte ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Trouvé (Google)
deux types de _spaghettis (nature_ ou au blé complet)

Peut-être qu'il s'agit de cette distinction ?


----------



## iuytr

Spaghetti nature, pour moi, c'est une recette (si on peut dire cela ) : des spaghettis tous seuls, sans sauce.
Mais un type de spaghetti


----------



## simenon

JClaudeK said:


> Tout italophile et amateur de cuisine italienne que je sois, en France je ne cuisine que des spaghettis aux œufs (je connais une très bonne marque de pâtes alsaciennes !)  - dois-je en avoir honte ?


Au point d'appeler "naturels" ceux sans oeufs? Pas de honte en tout cas. C'est Iuytr avec sa recette de spaghettis tous seuls qui devrait en avoir! Du moins un peu d'ail, huile et piment!


JClaudeK said:


> Trouvé (Google)
> deux types de _spaghettis (nature_ ou au blé complet)
> 
> Peut-être qu'il s'agit de cette distinction ?


Mais il dit "naturel" non "nature". Bah!


----------



## iuytr

Naan ! Dans les spaghettis nature , on ne met que du beurre !


----------



## simenon




----------



## JClaudeK

simenon said:


> Mais il dit "naturel" non "nature". Bah!


Certes, mais les qualificatifs  'nature/ naturels' dans "spaghettis nature ou au blé complet"  et "attraper un paquet de spaghettis naturels", me semblent aussi bizarres (donc interchangeables) l'un que l'autre.


----------



## Nanon

Il ne peut pas s'agir d'un paquet de spaghetti nature dans l'exemple du début : pour moi aussi, les spaghetti nature, c'est cuit et sans sauce (pouah !   comme @simenon, il me faut de l'huile d'olive). Et l'opposition entre les spaghetti nature ou au blé complet me paraît bizarre : c'est comme si le blé complet était un ingrédient ajouté pour la couleur ou le goût. Opposer des spaghetti nature à des spaghetti à l'encre de seiche, je comprendrais mieux.


----------



## Locape

iuytr said:


> Naan ! Dans les spaghettis nature , on ne met que du beurre !


Oui, à la française ! (enfin pas au Sud, où ils mettent de l'huile d'olive partout !) Et avec du sel, et un peu de poivre quand même !  Mais je préfère avec une sauce, quelle qu'elle soit.


----------



## EdenMartin

Une recherche rapide sur Google a donné trois résultats pour "spaghettis naturels".  Deux sur trois à propos de la "courge spaghetti" : ​« C'est une courge allongée, ovale et jaune. Elle a un goût assez neutre. Elle porte ce nom puisque cuite, elle forme de petits spaghettis naturels ». 
On peut voir aussi la photo explicative d'une recette : https://file1.grazia.fr/var/grazia/....jpg?alias=true1000x563&size=x100&format=webp

Mystère dévoilé, il me semble.

P.S. : guillemets ajoutés à ce qu'on peut lire sur le site du magazine _Grazia._


----------



## Nanon

Là non plus, je ne suis pas sûre qu'il puisse s'agir de courge spaghetti dans le contexte cité au début de ce fil :


simenon said:


> "j’attrapai le paquet de spaghettis naturels sur l’étagère, sous la mention « pâtes fraîches »."


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je suis, comme Nanon, sceptique sur l'explication de la courge-spaghetti. Il y a d'abord cette citation : « j’attrapai le paquet de spaghettis naturels sur l’étagère », qui exclut, selon moi, la cucurbitacée.
 Il y a aussi que, contrairement à ce qu'en dit EdenMartin, les spaghetti ne se présentent pas "naturellement" dans la courge : quand on ouvre le légume, on se trouve devant un bloc compact qu'il faut effilocher à la fourchette.
Pour ce qui est des _spaghetti naturels_, je me demande s'il ne faut pas le comprendre comme des spaghetti "basiques", à la semoule et à l'eau.


----------



## EdenMartin

> contrairement à ce qu'en dit EdenMartin, les spaghetti ne se présentent pas "naturellement" dans la courge



J'ai tout simplement collé ce qu'on peut lire sur internet, sur la première page (magazine _Grazia_, d'où la photo) que j'ai repéré.


----------



## simenon

Peut-être (j'y pense maintenant en lisant vos réponses) qu'en France on vend des spaghettis déjà pourvus de sauce et que ce soit assez normal (ce n'est qu'une supposition), et alors il précise que les spaghettis qu'il attrappe sont naturels, crus et sans sauce (sauce qu'il va préparerer lui-même). Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Pour ce qui est des _spaghetti naturels_, je me demande s'il ne faut pas le comprendre comme des spaghetti "basiques", à la semoule et à l'eau.


Plus exactement à la semoule, à l'eau et aux œufs, sans aucun additif, agent de conservation ou colorant.


----------



## Michelvar

simenon said:


> Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


Qu'on dirait alors "spaghettis natures".


----------



## Maître Capello

simenon said:


> Peut-être (j'y pense maintenant en lisant vos réponses) qu'en France on vend des spaghettis déjà pourvus de sauce et que ce soit assez normal


En France comme en Suisse, les spaghetti sont généralement vendus _nature_, même si on peut aussi les trouver en boîte avec de la sauce. En tout cas, _naturel_ est vraiment curieux comme qualificatif pour des pâtes, car cela s'oppose à _artificiel_, qui n'aurait guère de sens ici. La seule chose que m'évoque _spaghetti naturels_ sont des pâtes non industrielles, mais dans ce cas ce n'est pas le qualificatif que j'emploierais spontanément.

Au vu du contexte, je comprends que « spaghettis naturels » est la façon dont le narrateur appelle les pâtes fraîches…


simenon said:


> j’attrapai le paquet de spaghettis naturels sur l’étagère, sous la mention « pâtes fraîches ».


----------



## EdenMartin

> Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?



Eh bien, je connais des _*spaghettis nature*_ en paquet : 
Spaghetti nature - Rémy Fabre

Mon opinion : maintenant nous savons qu'on appelle *spaghettis naturels *des préparations culinaires basées sur la _courge spaghettis. _L'on peut repérer facilement, en ligne, un certain nombre de recettes (la carbonara, etc.).

La dénomination est donc reconnue et si "j’attrapai le paquet de spaghettis naturels sur l’étagère, sous la mention 
« Pâtes fraîches »" ne cèle pas un équivoque (naturels/nature), c'est bien possible qu'on puisse retrouver en paquet (sèches, frais ?) ce type de  "spaghettis"  sur l'étagère d'un supermarché ou d'une épicerie fine.


----------



## Maître Capello

EdenMartin said:


> La dénomination est donc reconnue


Disons plutôt qu'elle existe, mais elle n'est pas « reconnue » dans le sens que peu de gens savent ce que c'est. Ce n'est en outre pas un fruit que l'on trouve communément en Europe sur les rayons des épiceries ou des supermarchés.



EdenMartin said:


> c'est bien possible qu'on puisse retrouver en paquet (sèches, frais ?) ce type de "spaghettis" sur l'étagère d'un supermarché ou d'une épicerie fine


Au contraire ! Je ne vois pas comment un fruit pourrait se retrouver dans le rayon « pâtes fraîches ». Cette interprétation me semble donc la moins vraisemblable de toutes celles qui ont été suggérées jusqu'ici.


----------



## simenon

Merci. Pour ma part, je pense qu'il ne s'agit pas de _courge spaghettis_. Par contre, je rejoins Capello en revenant à mon hypothèse intiale: je crois qu'il s'agit tout simplement de spaghettis frais. Il est vrai que les pâtes fraiches ont, peut-être à tort, un air moins "industriel" et donc il me semble possible qu'il les appelle comme ça, en employant une expression imprécise. Au debut je pensais que le problème était dans ma connaissance de la langue, mais puisque vous aussi, qui êtes francophones, trouvez bizarre et presque incompréhensible cette phrase, alors je crois que c'est comme ça. Peut-être que l'auteur ne voulait pas répeter le mot "frais" et donc il en a employé un autre. Peut-être aussi qu'ils sont vraiment des spaghettis "faits maison" et qu'il entend cela en disant "naturels"?


----------



## EdenMartin

> elle n'est pas « reconnue » dans le sens que peu de gens savent ce que c'est.
> Je ne vois pas comment un fruit pourrait se retrouver dans le rayon « pâtes fraîches »


Il y a plein de termes _reconnus_ qui ne sont pas _connu _par beaucoup de gens_. _Moi aussi, n'étant pas "naturaliste" et aimant les spaghettis de la tradition italienne, je ne connaissais pas ce terme, mais je dois le reconnaitre en lisant nombre de recettes françaises publiées sur des sites spécialisées. Et non seulement spécialisées (voir le magazine Grazia).

Et ce n'est pas le fruit, c'est des spaghettis qu'on produit et qu'on cuisine comme des pâtes avec qu'on pourrait trouver sur l'étagère, mon Maître.

Cela dit, je n'insiste pas sur mon *hypothèse*.


----------



## simenon

EdenMartin, oui, mais il n'y a que quelques occurrences de l'expression "spaghettis naturels " dans cette acception et, pour l'article de Grazia, dans un contexte où cela est compréhensible. La phrase est: "la courge spaghetti, avec sa couleur jaune et sa forme ovale, permet de préparer des spaghettis naturels, pour faire des plats atypiques". C'est bien différent! Puis je ne sais pas, tout est possible, mais il me semble trop bizarre. Enfin, je ne sais pas, peut-être aussi que vous avez raison...
Je commence à penser que je pourrais traduire à la lettre dans ce cas. Il me semble que en italien l'adjectif correspondant à "naturel" a, en ce cas, les mêmes nuances.


----------



## Maître Capello

EdenMartin said:


> Et ce n'est pas le fruit, c'est des spaghettis qu'on produit et qu'on cuisine comme des pâtes avec qu'on pourrait trouver sur l'étagère, mon Maître.


Que ce soit le fruit lui-même ou une préparation à base de ce fruit ne change rien à l'affaire. Dans les deux cas cela n'a rien à faire au rayon « pâtes fraîches », ne vous en déplaise ! On ne mélange pas les fruits et légumes avec les féculents.


----------



## EdenMartin

@maitre Capello
Je reconnais les faiblesses de mes hypothèses, et certes, les magasins italiens ne sont pas les mêmes qu'en France. Hélas, Auchan a abandonné le marché italien depuis l'année dernière. C'est quand même intéressant d'enregistrer certains phénomènes qui peuvent affecter le langage, qu'il nous déplaise ou non.

Je vous signale, alors, que dans une boutique bio en Lombardie, près de chez moi, parmi des pâtes fraîches de toute sorte on retrouve normalement des paquets de "spaghetti miracle" - *sans féculents* - provenant d'une racine japonaise (!) : 
Spaghetti Shirataki di Konjac Miracle Noodle Confezione da 10 pacchetti

On les appelle spaghetti Shirataki, parfois Shirotake, _et similia_. On me dit que la mode et les préoccupations à l'égard des féculents sont en train de déterminer la diffusion de ce produit exotique. 

Y aura-t-il un demain pour ça (qui sait, à côté de nos mystérieux spaghettis) dans les rayons pâtes fraîches de l'Hexagone ?


----------



## Nanon

EdenMartin said:


> Mon opinion : maintenant nous savons qu'on appelle *spaghettis naturels *des préparations culinaires basées sur la _courge spaghettis. _L'on peut repérer facilement, en ligne, un certain nombre de recettes (la carbonara, etc.).


@EdenMartin, sans remettre en question votre travail de recherche, je trouve que l'appellation de « spaghettis naturels » proposée par le magazine Grazia et autres sites est presque abusive. Ainsi, les « spaghetti » issus de la courge seraient naturels et ceux issus de la semoule de blé ne le seraient pas ? Le blé est une plante, tout comme la courge, de sorte que « spaghetti végétal » est déjà une appellation bizarre pour le produit de la courge. La confusion fréquente entre le naturel et le végétal vient encore s'ajouter à ce manque de logique, sans parler de la confusion supplémentaire entre le « naturel » et le « sans féculents / sans gluten / sans hydrates de carbones ». 

Encore une fois, ce n'est pas vous, @EdenMartin, qui êtes en cause. Et oui, on trouve aussi des « spaghetti de konjac » dans l'hexagone. Étant assez imperméable aux phénomènes de mode, je n'ai pas vraiment l'intention de les tester...


----------



## EdenMartin

@Nanon Il faut lire que ces maudits (sourire) spaghettis dérivent directement du fruit, ne sont pas travaillés comme les pâtes traditionnelles. C'est pourquoi on les appelle "naturelles". Bien entendu, je voulais éclaircir la signification de ce qu'on lit dans le texte proposé dans le premier message. Si on peut considérer cette expression comme abusive ou non, c'est une autre question. 
Je ne me sens pas en cause, pas plus que vous, mes amis.


----------



## Nanon

@EdenMartin, je ne dédaigne pas du tout la courge spaghetti (je la connais bien : de mon côté, je l'utilise pour faire des confitures ) mais ces allégations marketing jouant maladroitement sur le naturel (avouez que « spaghetti naturels » sonne bizarrement et a en même temps l'air d'être rédigé pour cibler un lectorat en quête de régimes), ça a le don de me faire fuir .


----------



## Locape

simenon said:


> Peut-être (j'y pense maintenant en lisant vos réponses) qu'en France on vend des spaghettis déjà pourvus de sauce et que ce soit assez normal (ce n'est qu'une supposition)


Pour bien préciser, comme l'a dit @Maître Capello, c'est très rare de trouver des spaghettis en boîte avec de la sauce, on trouve plus souvent des raviolis en boîte en sauce. La quasi-totalité des spaghettis sont vendus seuls, en épicerie ou au rayon frais.


----------

